# Joining overnight tuna trip in Texas on a short notice



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

If anyone goes on an overnight tuna trip to floaters on private boats on a short notice after watching weather, let me know if you have a room.
I need to test rods and lures. You can join to test those rods and lures. 

I booked the 48 hour trips on the Gulf Eagle out of Port Aransas on Act 23 - 25, but it looks the trip is cancelled due to weather.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Might check with Blue Fin Charters out of Freeport. They may have a
Opening on the 36 hr. Trip Nov. 6th and 7th.


----------

